# Best post-code(s) for families



## bsanor (May 19, 2011)

Okay, quick survey - where are the three best post codes / suburbs for families? We will be arriving the first week of August and I need to narrow my searching down to a few distinct area.
My office will be in Clayton. I currently have a 35 minute driving commute without freeways each morning, so this is what I am looking to maintain. I have set my southern boundary in and around Frankston. Seaford, Ferntree Gully, Brighton, I'm looking all over. I need an area which is safe (as I'm sure most areas are), close to schools, close to shops (namely, grocery), as my wife will not have a car to drive the children around.
Here are some other questions I have been thinking through: will I be able to get a 24-month lease? I don't know why not, I just do not usually see the terms disclosed in that great of detail. Anyone care to share general thoughts on the Novated Leases and those types of plans? Who is the best cell phone provider? How about internet service provider? Does anyone have any experience using MagicJack or any other VOIP services to contact the States? How well do they work and are the rates competitive? Slingbox - anyone have any experience with this, also?


----------

